# Here's an interesting fact



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's an interesting statistic on the defenseless Phoenix Suns, they are leading the league in points per shot at 1.33. However, they are second best in the league at 1.17 points per shot(Trailing only, yes you guessed it, San Antonio) This tallies up for the biggest point per shot differential in the league!


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

A lot of that is that they play a style that doesnt involve fouling. When you are going at points per shot attempt, choosing not to foul people makes your defense look better. Id be interested to see where the Suns lie in True Shooting % though, or even better, in points allowed per possession. That is the real measure of a defense.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, the Suns lead the league in ADJ FG% differential, and are top in the league in point differential (although that stat is a little skewed when a few teams near the top experience blowouts at their expense)


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Our defense isn't quite that good obviously (#2 good)... partly because we allow quite a few offensive boards. However we are a top 10 defensive team... I believe that for a fact.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> Our defense isn't quite that good obviously (#2 good)... partly because we allow quite a few offensive boards. However we are a top 10 defensive team... I believe that for a fact.


Good thing for us we a MUCH better rebounding team this season. Amare's focus on the boards is the key.


----------

